# Jhb Vape Meet 4 Highlights



## Stroodlepuff

Wow wow wow! Thats all I can say! The turnout yesterday was absolutely incredible!!!

The day started with a few panicky hiccups due to a misunderstanding with the venue and a few organisational errors by myself but I must say it turned out amazing!!!!

To Everyone who attended I would like to say a huge thank you on behalf of Ecigssa!

To The vendors:

Skyblue Vaping
Vape Maxx
Craft Vapour
Eciggies
Vape Club
And ourselves 
I want to say a huge thank you for being there on the day and providing awesome goodies for people to look at and enjoy!

To Our Prize Sponsors:


Craft Vapour
Skyblue Vaping
Eciggies
Vapour Mountain
Heavenly Vapors
@Zeki Hilmi
And Vape King
Thank you to you too for the amazing prizes and helping us to create an event that was second to none with the electric atmosphere which helped the competitions run smoothly!

Now for some highlights!

*COIL BUILDING COMPETITION:*

This was the first of the competitions for the day. The contestants were each handed a numbered IGO W4 at the start of the competition, Thank you to @devdev for being the MC for this competition and having a really nice loud voice  . The contestants were each given 20 minutes to build and wick their coils, there were a few hiccups with some and those contestants were each given an additional 60 seconds to fix what went wrong! The goal resistance was 0.8ohms The Judging was done by @devdev , @TylerD and @Rowan Francis, All the devices were tested on the Same Ohm Meter, and vaped on a Magneto using Lekka Vapours Elvis's Breakfast 12MG juice. The judges did not know who's device was who's in order to make the judging fair and unbiased.

The Winners were as follows:


*In third place*
@Reinhardt with an overall score of 27
walking away with a Juice hamper containing 3 30ML Vapour Mountain Juices, a 3 Pack of 5M Kanthal (26, 28 and 32G) Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping and a Joytech Variety pack sponsored by Eciggies??


*In second place:*
@Reinvanhardt with an overall score of 29
walking away with a DIY Small Starter kit with 4 Flavours Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping amd a 3 pack of 5m Kanthal sponsored by Skyblue Vaping


*And our Winner:*
@PeterHarris with an overall score of 30
Walking away with a Coil Building Stand sponsored by Zeki, A 3 pack of 5m Kanthal sponsored by Skyblue Vaping, a Totally Wicked Variety pack sponsored by Eciggies and a Vape King Juice Hamper of 10 Juices

Scores went as follows:

Peter Harris: Looks 8/10 ; Flavour 4; Vapour 4; TH 4; Target Resistance 10/10 with a resistance of 0.78
ReinVanhardt: Looks 7/10; Flavour 3 ; Vapor 1 ; TH 5; Target Resistance 8/10 with a resistance of 0.9
Reinhardt: Looks 6 / 10 ; Flavour: 4 ; Vapor 5 ; TH 3 ; Target Resistance 8/10 with a resistance of 0.9
TheKeeperZA: Looks 10/10 ; Flavour 3 ; Vapor 1 ; TH 5 ; Target Resistance 7 / 10 with a resistance of 0.94
SmokyG: Looks 9 / 10 ; Flavour 4 ; Vapor 4 ; TH 1 ; Target Resistance 6 / 10 with a resistance of 0.96
AnnemarieVdh: Looks 5 / 10 ; Flavour 3 ; Vapour 3 ; TH 3; Target resistance 9 / 10 with a resistance of 0.84
*Cloud Blowing Competition:
*
This was the second competition of the day. Each contestant built on their own device and were given 0mg pure VG Juice sponsored by Craft Vapour to use. Contestants went one at a time and each had 2 blows (This was aptly named the blowoff by some members), They were judged on Volume, Distance and density. This competition was judged by @Silver ; @Derick ; @Gizmo and @SVS1000. Each judge gave their own scores and the scores were tallied together at the end to generate an average score. It was great fun and lots of laughs by some members!

The winners were as follows:

@Reinhardt in First place walking away with: a DIY Eliquid hamper containing 250ml both PG and VG as well as 100ML of both pg and vg 3.6% sponsored by Skyblue Vaping; a juice hamper of 5 craft vapour juices and a 3 pack of 5 m kanthal sponsored by skyblue vaping. He had an overall average score of 107

@Tornalca in second place walking away with A Juice hamper of 2 craft vapour juices and a Juice Hamper of 3 Vapour mountain juices. Also a hamper of 10 Vape King juices which he can collect in store when he collects his VM. He had an overall average score of 99

@Smokyg in third place. He walked away with a Wild E-liquids hamper sponsored by eciggies. 1 Craft vapour juice and a 3 pack of 5m Kanthal sponsored by Eciggies. He had an overall avereage score of 98.

Runners up were in the following order:

@Chef Guest with an overall average of 97
@PeterHarris with an overall average of 95
@Frenzy with an overall average of 92
@devdev with an overall average of 87
@TylerD with an overall average of 83
@Rowan Francis with an overall average of 74
@Wayne with an overall average of 72
@Jimbo with an overall average of 66

Thank you to the participants and judges as well as @Mow@CraftVapour for sponsoring the juice for the event.

There were loads of lucky draw prizes and to be honest I cannot for the life of me remember what went to where!

*Beer Downing contest:*

The rules were simple, down a beer from a bottle, whoever finishes first with no spills on their chest is the winner!

This was won by @Tornalca with a time of 32 seconds I must say though it was very very close! Thank you to @Smokyg and @Rowan Francis for helping me to judge 

There was another prize which was decided by PIF Boss @TylerD this went to @Frenzy as it was decided by him she was most deserving of the prize which was sponsored by Eciggies and was a Wooden Vision Spinner (1000mAh)( DRAGON design) + Kangertech Aero MINI + USB Charger + Carry Case.

My last highlight was he sheer number of people we had through the doors and meeting a few people for the first time,and of course seeing all the old members together in one place again and the good laughs towards the end. Gizmo and I left fairly early as we were absolutely exhausted but I know that when we left the old standing members were having alot of good laughs at the 21st which was happening inside... Also I got a wee back massage from @Silver (Seriously you need to teach giz  )

There are a few added extra nice touches which I feel I should mention. First one goes to Skyblue Vaping who had juice samples laid out on all the tables for people to help themselves too. Second one goes to Craft Vapour for the guess what flavour I am juices which were being handed out!

All in all I can say the day was a great success!

*WHAT WERE YOUR HIGHLIGHTS?*

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I also need to say thank you to @Rowan Francis , @HappyCamper and @Gizmo for being our photographers and videographers on the day in the absence of our photographer who could not make it 

Oh and to everyone else who helped me on the day! @devdev ; @Silver @Melinda you guys rock thank you! IF I forgot anyone I am so sorry! My mind is like jelly this morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

No words necessary...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca

32 seconds? That's slow. But I'll take it. Thanks to all the sponsors and judges and arrangements VK. Can't wait to try all the Juices! 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I call BS - I downed my beer in much less than 32 seconds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> I call BS - I downed my beer in much less than 32 seconds


Maybe they included the time the waiter took to bring them? 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy

Extremely awesome meet guys  Next time we going to go over the 200 mark  We will definitely need a bigger venue  I have never seen so many vapors in one place, was epic! Thanks so much for my prize it is really awesome, vaping on it now and loving it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Lol if it were out of a glass I'm sure I would not failed so epically

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

My highlight was meeting everyone within such an electric vibe and a well organised event. Cannot fault anything 100% PERFECT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> I call BS - I downed my beer in much less than 32 seconds


I was tired guys maybe I counted wrong  perhaps my other judges can confirm 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

I see noone has mentioned @Rowan Francis wearing his kilt....

Wish we had some photographic evidence

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> I see noone has mentioned @Rowan Francis wearing his kilt....
> 
> Wish we had some photographic evidence



We have some if you go look on the Jhb vape meet thread. Theres also alot more! Videos and photos will be uploaded as soon as we are done processing  might take a while though


----------



## Jimbo

devdev said:


> I see noone has mentioned @Rowan Francis wearing his kilt....
> 
> Wish we had some photographic evidence










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Jimbo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eyyy?! that's not @Rowan Francis, that's the funny ginger bird who kept on giving me the eye

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I am disappointed that noone bought shirts though


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am disappointed that noone bought shirts though



Are there any XXL or XXXL ones Stroods?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Are there any XXL or XXXL ones Stroods?



Nope we did one size as a trial run so for now there isn't, we need to get rid of these ones before we can do other sizes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope we did one size as a trial run so for now there isn't, we need to get rid of these ones before we can do other sizes



Are they a largish cut? My problem is I'm tall and have a bit of a tummy so large t-shirt sizes are like a crop top for me and while chicks may dig it I get cold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Are they a largish cut? My problem is I'm tall and have a bit of a tummy so large t-shirt sizes are like a crop top for me and while chicks may dig it I get cold.



lol! No its quite a small large unfortunatlely, its tightish on Gizmo but very loose on me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol! No its quite a small large unfortunatlely, its tightish on Gizmo but very loose on me



Bummer... Hi Ho looks good in his!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... Hi Ho looks good in his!



Yip! Can wear it as a scarf maybe  Thats what dev did heehee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mauritz

It was a fantastic event !

Thank you to all the organizers and staff for providing us with a platform to meet and greet. 

Thank you for all the support from the vapers, hope you guys enjoy your CraftVapour liquids. 

Look forward to hearing from you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I must say we rely enjoyed it !!! And if we stayed long enough Jaco would have won that beer downing competition. 

I am so chuffed with my price. The Smokteck RSST, for the bedazzled competition . All I need now is some mesh. 

Even the children enjoyed the meet. 

Thank you everyone that had a part in the vape meet. It was amazing !!!!!

PS: I still want 2 T's please @Stroodlepuff. When you get the XXL and the XXXL in. Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just picked up the camera's from @HappyCamper a few teasers:

Will add all the rest as soon as processing etc is done (Bear in mind we are not proffessional photographers - we tried our best though  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning!!! No need for professional photographers. Its whats in the photo not what quality the photos are!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Mow@CraftVapour said:


> It was a fantastic event !
> 
> Thank you to all the organizers and staff for providing us with a platform to meet and greet.
> 
> Thank you for all the support from the vapers, hope you guys enjoy your CraftVapour liquids.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.



Thank you guys for sharing your passion for eliquid with me, I am really enjoying your amazing Artisan RY4, really amazing juice. Hope to try some other flavors very soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahaha @devdev looked so serious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

i just want to say this, I had a really awesome time, as did my wife and family. it was a very good event with good food, i love the chips .

thanks for the AWESOME PRIZES!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha @devdev looked so serious



He used that look to intimidate me into selling him my e-pipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Wayne said:


> He used that look to intimidate me into selling him my e-pipe



Hahaha all he needed there is a sqweeze on the cheek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear

Ahhh, but the pleasure of seeing the smile on his face after he won the stare down was worth it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Wayne said:


> Ahhh, but the pleasure of seeing the smile on his face after he won the stare down was worth it.



Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Stroodlepuff , brilliant original post

Some highlights for me were:
- DevDevs laugh
- Rowan's kilt
- letting some newer vapers try Blackbird on my REO. Amazing to see the look of enjoyment on their face after
- debating with @TylerD whether it's Blackbird or Blackbeard. With @johan and @devdev close by you can imagine where that conversation went.
- seeing @johan dance on the tables
- the group shot - was so big my camera found it difficult to fit everyone in
- great to see the support from the retailers. Shows that vaping is growing strongly.

A really fun time
Went by so quickly
Can't wait for the next one!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

That look was because I caught another man eyeing my Reo... #truestory

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> That look was because I caught another man eyeing my Reo... #truestory



Ok that explains it


----------



## bwbwings

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip! Can wear it as a scarf maybe  Thats what dev did heehee



I think @devdev would prefer the word Cape, and I think he looked very super heroey with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 6478
> View attachment 6479
> View attachment 6480



I know the first fellow is @devdev but who are the other two?


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the first fellow is @devdev but who are the other two?



Last dude is Gizmo's brother, whose handle I can't remember.

Not sure about dude in the middle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Last dude is Gizmo's brother, whose handle I can't remember.
> 
> Not sure about dude in the middle


Middle one is @Snakeza and bottom one is giz's brother @HappyCamper

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snakeza

Yurp middle would be me thanks guys was an awesome day indeed and definitely looking forward to the next meet. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

This looks and sounds Awesome... When is the next one?


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> This looks and sounds Awesome... When is the next one?


Hey bud. Next meet is on the 30th of August 

Click here for full event details and don't forget to click the rsvp button on the first post at the bottom if you'll be attending. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jhb-vape-meet-5.3419/


----------



## Necris

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am disappointed that noone bought shirts though


As Henry ford once asked..."but do they make it in black"


----------



## Snakeza

Hey hey hey hey......... 
We Vape Everyday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

